# Scientists: Fungus causes snake ailment, but reason elusive



## News Bot (Nov 22, 2015)

MONTPELIER, Vt. (AP) -- A fungus has been identified as the cause of a mysterious ailment that has been infecting some snake species in the eastern United States, threatening some isolated snake populations such as the timber rattlesnakes found in western Vermont....

*Published On:* 22-Nov-15 02:04 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* By WILSON RING

*Go to Original Article*


----------

